# Sony Bravia 40inch - Line across screen ?



## The Gooner (26 Jan 2009)

I purchased a Sony Bravia 40" LCD in Oct 2007 - I had a 12 month warranty from the shop - but in the last week we have noticed a continuous line going across the screen approx 1/4 way down from the top. 

Anyone else have any similar issues with the Sony Bravia's ?

What was the outcome ?
Thanks.


----------



## dinjoecurry (27 Jan 2009)

not with a Sony but had this problem and was told by the retailer that it was not economic to repair as a new LCD display panel was needed


----------



## Smashbox (28 Jan 2009)

Could this be a burn or ghosting on the TV? Like if you pause something eg. a DVD for an extended period of time, the screen can be burnt.

It may also be the driver electronics for a certain digitally addressed screen line burnt out.


----------



## Tomodinhio (29 Jan 2009)

had the same problem, tv is pretty much usless for anything and is currently sitting in a recyling center waiting to be turned into poo roll.


----------



## iggy (29 Jan 2009)

Hi The Gooner,
Get the model number off the back of your tv and search in here ( quick search in top right corner), most LCDs are usually uneconomical to repair.
Buy with the guarantee in mind rather than brand names.


----------



## Tetrarch (6 Feb 2009)

Gooner,
The manufacturer warranty is probably for one year but this is in addition to your statutory rights which entitles you to two years from the retailer.


----------



## The Gooner (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks - my problem is that the shop I purchased it from (Kielys in Limerick) went into liquidation last summer. How do I go about enforcing the 2 year rule in that situation - contact Sony directly perhaps ?


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

Defiantly worth a try, my friend had a problem with her PSP and Sony were very accommodating.


----------



## The Gooner (11 Feb 2009)

Well - I tried. Called Sony Customer Service, spoke to very friendly rep - UK based - who knew nothing about 2 year warranties in Ireland etc - so he kicked to touch by giving me a complaint ref number and an address for Sony UK to write to. I posted a "package" of backup data 2 hrs ago - lets see what happens. Appreciate the feedback from all.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2009)

Good luck Gooner, hope you get some luck outta them.


----------



## dinjoecurry (12 Feb 2009)

do Sony have any office in Ireland if so you could try small claims court route and costs very little


----------



## The Gooner (24 Feb 2009)

Well - I got my response from Sony UK yesterday. No Joy I'm afarid - they claim that the 2 year warranty that is law in Ireland applies to the Retailer - not the manufacturer - as as my retailer was Kielys in Limerick - which went into liquidation in June 2008, looks like the small claims court is the next step for me.


----------



## extopia (24 Feb 2009)

Well... who exactly are you going to take to the small claims court?


----------



## dinjoecurry (24 Feb 2009)

Sony Ireland I would suggest as manufacturers of the product I think Sony Ireland were/are owned by Sony.
If Sony have no office here buying Sony products could be very risky as there is no backup to the dealer in Ireland


----------

